# Bandits weight??



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

I know ferrets put on weight during the winter months. Last year they did and got lovely winter coats. This year has been different, They got their winter coats, but no extra weight. They both look pretty slim. I'm quite worried as if they are to loose any more weight as they come into spring then there is something wrong! I've been to the vet and he said they look fine, however they may loose some more in spring! He said to leave it! I'm very concerned. Bandit once the biggest of the two is really slender, and is shivering a lot. They are kept indoors so it's always warm in here, and there has been no change to their feed. They are both eating and drinking and going to the toilet fine no change. Can anyone help me???? PLEASE!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

How old is Bandit?


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Bandit is approching 2 years old. I have had the two ferrets (brothers) since they were kits, they are both castrated.


----------

